# Going To Oregon



## studiomak (May 17, 2010)

Calling all those who have an continue to camp in Oregon

We are looking for some recommendations on campgrounds in Oregon. I know that most everything up there is beautiful, but would like to narrow down the search. It seems like there are too many choices. We would like to take in the best of what Oregon has to offer. The family and I usually like the most naturalistic settings (trees, lakes, rivers, mountains, etc.)and try to stay clear of the "Parking Lot" type of campgrounds. If there are hooks-ups, then great; if not, at least a dump station will do. We typically will spend time hiking, fishing, rafting, relaxing, etc.

If anybody has some recommendations of what to see and where to stay we would greatly appreciate it.

Kind regards


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

studiomak said:


> Calling all those who have an continue to camp in Oregon
> 
> We are looking for some recommendations on campgrounds in Oregon. I know that most everything up there is beautiful, but would like to narrow down the search. It seems like there are too many choices. We would like to take in the best of what Oregon has to offer. The family and I usually like the most naturalistic settings (trees, lakes, rivers, mountains, etc.)and try to stay clear of the "Parking Lot" type of campgrounds. If there are hooks-ups, then great; if not, at least a dump station will do. We typically will spend time hiking, fishing, rafting, relaxing, etc.
> 
> ...


*Welcome to Outbackers! I'm sure others will have many favorites.

Ft Stevens in Astoria*: State campground with full hookups if needed. Busy in summer, but near the ocean;

*Clear Lake:* Federal campground near Government Camp & Mt Hood area. Dry camping only. Beautiful;
*
Cove Palasades:* State campground near Bend OR. No sewer. Well kept grass & trees.

Too many to list!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Newberry Crater National Monument is a volcano that blew out one side and now has twin lakes at the 6,000' level. It is East of LaPine which is just South of Bend. You can drive to the top of the remaining side of the volcano and there is an observation area at 8,000'. See the attached image. There are hot springs, obsidian and pumice flows, lot of trails and plenty of big fish including German Brown & Rainbow Trout and Kokanee. The parks don't open until around the first of June because of snow at that elevation.

Jesse M. Honeyman State Park on the coast West of Eugene by Florence is one of the nicest parks in the state and is a really good place to take kids. I would go there every year if it wasn't such a long drive from Seattle.

Beverly Beach State Park in on the coast West of Salem just North of Newport. It is an older park and shows some wear. The higher loops are newer and have more hookups. This park has a killer beach.

If you have a chance, driving hwy 101 on the North Oregon coast has some incredible views. It's kind of slow going at times but much more interesting than driving on I5.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What is your route?

Coming up I-5?

Besides the stuff you listed, what are you desires? Beach? Desert? Mountains? Fishing?

There are also some awesome locations, just on the other side of the Columbia, in Washington.

I can get you to some VERY remote locations....NO power...NO toilets...NO water...NO people. Is that what you want?

When are you coming?

Want to check out anything in Portland area other than typical camping stuff? We have some awesome sfuff...just need more info?

Oh...how long will you be staying?

Fort Stevens and Beverly Beach are ok, but they definitly fall into the "Parking Lot" type of campgrounds you said you don't want.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I guess we need to know your definition of "parking lot". I took it literally, as in most of the KOAs I've seen.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> I guess we need to know your definition of "parking lot". I took it literally, as in most of the KOAs I've seen.


My definition would be if I could open my trailer door and launch a paper airplane and hit the trailer next to me. In the picture below you can just make out the next spot to the far right and there was nothing the left. Oh...and you see that dirt path in the lower middle? That is the trail we used to ride our motorcycles to/from camp. We were the only ones at this campground with motorcycles, so it was our own private entrance.


----------



## studiomak (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses. One man's definition of "parking lot" is not every man's definition. Yes, what I do mean is that there is some space between the trailers. More than...let's say 20 - 30 feet. Campgrounds are great, we just want to feel like we are camping in the outdoors and not feel like the neighbors are looking right out their window onto our picnic table. There are some places that are all about the amenities...wi-fi, pool, etc, cable. Sewer and water hookups are definitely a convenience though. We are more into nature than most of those other things. We can watch TV at home if you get me drift. I hope that brings some clarification.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

studiomak said:


> Thanks for all the responses. One man's definition of "parking lot" is not every man's definition. Yes, what I do mean is that there is some space between the trailers. More than...let's say 20 - 30 feet. Campgrounds are great, we just want to feel like we are camping in the outdoors and not feel like the neighbors are looking right out their window onto our picnic table. There are some places that are all about the amenities...wi-fi, pool, etc, cable. Sewer and water hookups are definitely a convenience though. We are more into nature than most of those other things. We can watch TV at home if you get me drift. I hope that brings some clarification.


If you can answer my questions listed above and I'll come up with some locations.


----------



## studiomak (May 17, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> What is your route?
> 
> Coming up I-5?
> 
> ...


I've heard of Crater Lake and Mt. St. Helens. I know the beaches are beautiful too. My past experience with Oregon has only been driving through on the way to Seattle and Vancouver. So any advice is greatly appreciated. I feel that I am under the gun and planning extremely late, but it is what it is.

Thanks again.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Are you bringing kids?


----------



## studiomak (May 17, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> Are you bringing kids?


Yes, two. 8 & 9 years old. They have done a lot of outdoor activities including 10 mile hikes with 3k ft. elevation gains, rafting down the Snake River, and all the other outdoor activities that kids are into.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

If you find yourself in Grant's Pass, the Hellgate jet boat tour is a lot of fun on a hot day.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> If you find yourself in Grant's Pass, the Hellgate jet boat tour is a lot of fun on a hot day.


We will be there on Saturday the 24th of July to do this!! Then off to Crater Lake...then to Big Lake (motorcyles!!)

Think Ridgeway Ranger is also coming to Grants Pass in late July.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

studiomak said:


> Are you bringing kids?


Yes, two. 8 & 9 years old. They have done a lot of outdoor activities including 10 mile hikes with 3k ft. elevation gains, rafting down the Snake River, and all the other outdoor activities that kids are into.
[/quote]

While I'd rather be in a wide open campground, I think you really should make reservations at Beverly Beach. There is a LOT to do around there and your kids will love it. The Newport Aquarium is awesome...deep sea fishing....Scuba dive (if certiffied)...go crabbing for a day....outlet Malls are about 20 miles up the road in Lincoln City....go fossil hunting on beach. We had a private guide take the 4 of us and it was a GREAT day. Kids had a blast finding fossils in the rocks on the beach.

Here is how I would route you:

1 - Grant's Pass - Jetboats (1 night camping)

2 - Camping a Diamond Lake...drive to Crater Lake for tours - 4 days

3 - Beverly Beach - 4 days

Is that the amount of time you want to spend?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Don't forget the Hatfield Marine Science Center in Newport.


----------

